# Puppy poops in crate then eats it. Training problems?



## tdavis2707 (May 14, 2009)

I've had my four month old puppy since she was 5 weeks old. We've been training her consistently since we first got her but she's still not completely house trained or crate trained. She's on a regular schedule to go potty but she will still potty in her crate from time to time. My boyfriend feels as though she should be trained by now since it only took a few weeks to train our other dog. He's given her a few more weeks to be completely trained or I must find her a new home. I really need advise on how to remedy this problem. I'm desperate and I don't want to part with her but I also don't want her soiling the floors daily. Please help. I'm open for any advice.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Can you describe your routine a little more? How long does she spend in the crate? When is she crated? How often do you take her out, and how long after she eats?


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

More questions: what kind of training methods are you using? What is her actual daily schedule (in other words, what time does she get up, eat, get taken out, etc.)?


----------



## tdavis2707 (May 14, 2009)

Isis is usually up and taken out around 8:30. When she somes back in she's in the crate until 9:30, and that's when I feed her. She'll go back out about 15 minutes later and we'll keep her outside to run around for about 3o minutes. After she comes back in we take her out again at 12 and again at 2. During that time she's in her crate. After two she's allowed to roam around in the kitchen for a few hours. I feed her again around six and take her out. After taking her out again after she eats she stays in the crate until about 8:30. We take her out 2 more times before she goes to bed around 11:30. Our form of discipline is to firmly tell her no and to use a small choke chain. I'm not sure what the problem is but nothing seems to work. I knwo that I must be doing something wrong. Any suggestions on discipline methods?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

When is she soiling in her crate? Do ou catch her in the act? and if so how are you re-directing her behavior?

And on a side subject how are you using the choke chain to correct her? Do you leave it on her 24/7?


----------



## tdavis2707 (May 14, 2009)

I correct her when I catch her in the middle of the act. The choke chain is only on her when she's out of the crate. If she misbehaves I correct her verbally, if she doesn't respond after two verbal corrections I grab the choke chain once and she'll usually correct herself. Should I try another approach?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

tdavis2707 said:


> I correct her when I catch her in the middle of the act. The choke chain is only on her when she's out of the crate. If she misbehaves I correct her verbally, if she doesn't respond after two verbal corrections I grab the choke chain once and she'll usually correct herself. Should I try another approach?


What kind of misbehavior are you talking about?

What do you do if you catch her in the act of pottying in the house?

Are you taking her outside or are you potty-pad training?

5 weeks is VERY young for a puppy to go to a new home. Where did you get her? It's possible that if she came from a bad environment (and it's hard to imagine a good environment that would allow the pups to leave at 5 weeks) that she was conditioned to potty in her area, and eat it to clean it up. If that's the case, a new approach might be a good idea----using an exercise pen instead of a crate, etc.


----------



## kingdog (May 22, 2009)

My dog will poo and then eat it, I want to know what should I do so this will stop? And he is a inside dog and he has been going pee on the carpet and we use pee pads and he does use them but he "most" of the time goes off of it. What do you think we should do to stop these 2 problems??? Any advice will be appreciated.


----------

